# Festool's CMS Router System - Any Comments?



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

For the past month I've been Router Table (RT) deep in tenons - the RT is excellent at this task; though, I've worn-down a good portion of the Table's outside edge: the weight and friction from the massive Jatoba parts has left serious scars. The Table is from Incra - a relatively standard, yet high-quality, formica top.

Oddly, I recently moved my Router station from a TS extension to a standalone, with the one downside that side support for long pieces went away - I would do this again though, as the change-over between routing and ripping was highly disruptive.

I'd prefer to invest in a cast iron or cast aluminum table, rather than going the Formica route. I say this knowing that I'm giving up the JessEm lift which Incra included in my original purchase.

Can the Forum provide any suggestion on metal tables? I'm know of Sommerfeld's (no above the table adjustment, to my knowledge) and Festool's (I tend to discount Koolaid-induced hyperbola). Also, while the metal tables are intriguing, it may be that I'm just angry with myself for ruining a perfectly good table.

Thanks. MikeD


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've not used or seen one, but MLCS has a few versions that keep catching my eye...
MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables

Good luck!!


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

If Lee Valley still makes it, consider their steel table top. It really won't sag, or at least, mine didn't. It "walked away," as they say - it was stolen. Until then, it was the very best, flattest, most solid router table top ever.


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

mjdorsam said:


> For the past month I've been Router Table (RT) deep in tenons - the RT is excellent at this task; though, I've worn-down a good portion of the Table's outside edge: the weight and friction from the massive Jatoba parts has left serious scars. The Table is from Incra - a relatively standard, yet high-quality, formica top.
> 
> Oddly, I recently moved my Router station from a TS extension to a standalone, with the one downside that side support for long pieces went away - I would do this again though, as the change-over between routing and ripping was highly disruptive.
> 
> ...


I have the Festool CMS-GE with the sliding table, miter gauge, and extension - the full set. There are two versions - the CMS-GE is free standing and the CMS-VL has only two legs and hooks to the side of the MFT/3.

It's a very slick, portable set up and with very little dust escaping when used properly. You can go to my website or the Wood Whisperer's and see some detail. Of course, as always, you can just call me...


Tom


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My first thought when I saw the pricing on it, I let out a gasp. However, I then priced out incra's complete setup, with a lift, wasn't that much less. Festool's philosophy is shop quality tools that are portable, with excellent dust extraction. 

The one thing with Festool's router table, is you must use a Festool router with it, which for many may be a deal breaker.

Disclaimer: I personally do not own either table sets I mentioned, nor have I drank any of the green kool-aid, as for me it is a budget buster. My current table is shop made, as will my next table.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the quick, informative responses. 

On Lumberjocks, I've received negative comments on the Sommerfeld - aside from this, it seems to be router-specific, as there is no standard plate insert arrangement, and in Marc's excellent videos, he's underneath for blade height adjustments.

The CMS is very attractive, for many reasons. Perhaps if I took off the legs and bolted the thing to my router cabinet (I'm tall, and my working height is about 43").

The ProMaxRT (or is it MaxProRT) looks the fit the bill; however, when I compare it with the CMS, the lack of a slider is a downside - of course, for $400 I get a terrific in-kind replacement for my Incra; whereas the CMS will cost 3x to include the router.

Decisions, Decisions. 
Forum Members - Thanks.
MJCD


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

mjdorsam said:


> Thanks for the quick, informative responses.
> 
> On Lumberjocks, I've received negative comments on the Sommerfeld - aside from this, it seems to be router-specific, as there is no standard plate insert arrangement, and in Marc's excellent videos, he's underneath for blade height adjustments.
> 
> ...


The CMS-GE, like the MFT, is designed such that you can fold the legs and set it either on the floor or another platform/table on some rubber pads it has integral to the leg supports.

That way, if you want it higher or lower than the 900mm (~36") table height, you can obtain it without losing the portability. It can still easily be taken to the job site and set up.

Some people have made little "elevator blocks" for MFT's when they didn't like the height.


Tom


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*MLCS cast iron router table with the built-in slider table*



mjdorsam said:


> For the past month I've been Router Table (RT) deep in tenons - the RT is excellent at this task; though, I've worn-down a good portion of the Table's outside edge: the weight and friction from the massive Jatoba parts has left serious scars.
> I'd prefer to invest in a cast iron or cast aluminum table, rather than going the Formica route.
> Can the Forum provide any suggestion on metal tables?
> Thanks. MikeD


Hi Mike,

The MLCS cast iron router table with the built-in slider table would probably handle most of your mortising problems. 
About $400.

Mark


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Members - Thank you.

The MLCS looks very good - and I'll look into its height adjustment. The Table is drilled for specific routers - you specify which router when you order; so this is an issue, and I need to understand the Lift mechanism.

The CMS remains the reference point, based on functionality. My concern is that the OF1400 is somewhat under-powered for a table-mount; and the OF2200 is $800 by itself.

With this, I'll withdraw to a secluded room, find the tarot cards, and contact my long deceased aunt for advice.

Do Take Care.
MikeD


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

mjdorsam said:


> Members - Thank you.
> 
> The MLCS looks very good - and I'll look into its height adjustment. The Table is drilled for specific routers - you specify which router when you order; so this is an issue, and I need to understand the Lift mechanism.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of things:

The CMS as sold in the US won't take the OF2200, something to do with the UL listing on the switch/cord capacity I think. The OF1400 has plenty of power for most of what you'd do on a table but not for pushing big panel-raising or stile and rail bits. At $500 it's pretty pricey as well, bringing the cost of the full package to over $2K.

The Bench Dog cast iron top is machined for an 8-1/4x 11-3/4 plate, the Jessem Mast-R-Lift II is available in that size, maybe you could swap the larger plate from the Incra version for that one. You can get the ProMax RT top alone for $450 from Rockler, swap the plate on the lift and use your Incra fence with maybe a little tinkering. So $450 for the top, another say $50-100 for a new plate for the lift, some tinkering(and we all love tinkering with our tools, right? :laugh: ) and you're done.

Just saying...

Bill


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Great Comments - 

The CMS is just tooo expensive, all-in; though it has many unique & highly functional attributes.

Bill - Your recommendation is where I'm leaning. I'll have to look at the router plate size - I think I have the original Master Lift, re-branded by Incra (Incra's up-front about using the JessEm Lift). While the Lift is showing its age, it has performed precisely during my recent Tenon marathon. 
Now the budgeting starts...
MikeD


----------



## Nich21 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi there,
as i can see, the MLCS table has the same mounted system like the CMS. If this is truth you can compine the MLCS table with the OF 2200 router. If someone knows to tell us...
sorry for my English


----------



## cliffmid (Nov 6, 2012)

I will check out the Festool. Have you thoughts on the Bench Dog? It appear very sturdy, but I'm a novice.

cliff


----------

